# boiled icing...no yeast required



## countrygirl (Aug 9, 2010)

1 stick of butter
2 square of backing choc. or my grandmother would use 3 tbsp. cocoa and a little crisco...
1 tsp. vanilla
3/4 c. canned milk (evaporated, not eagle brand)
2 c. sugar
cook all together except vanilla on low till melted, turn up till just a boil, cook for 4 min. and remove from heat. add vanilla and beat until creamy.
this is really like a mini fudge recipe but the time and a little less sugar make it more of a spreadable consistency.


----------

